# looking for employment



## ncottrell (Aug 28, 2013)

I am currently enrolled in the CPC-H program. I am interested in a remote coding position but all position that I have seen remote or not require experience. Does anyone have any advice for me as to what I should be looking for or how I could get a job without experience? I have worked in a hospital setting before but it was back in 2002-2003. I have completed Medical Terminology and I took Anatomy in school also. Any advice or feedback would be much appreciated!

Nicole


----------



## audzimmy@gmail.com (Aug 29, 2013)

Nicole:

I am in the CPC-H program also.  I am taking mine through AAPC.  I will be taking the final exam this weekend and have the boards scheduled for the end of Sept.  From everything I've read or heard, it is extremely difficult to land a coding job without experience.  The only thing we can do is to get our credentials and patiently wait for that opportunity to happen.  It could take weeks, months or even years!  Once we get that coding job, then we'll have to get 2 years (or only 1 if taking an 80 hr. coding course such as the one through AAPC) to get the (A) apprentice status off of our CPC-H credentials.    Then most likely another 3 years of experience before we can EVEN dream of getting a remote coding job.  It's going to take time that's for sure.  We've got to pay our dues, that's all there is to it.  All I can say is get your foot in the door somewhere as a receptionist or transcriptionist, go above and beyond, and God willing when a coding job comes up you might be the first one they ask to take it.


----------

